

Bing adds tweets from prominent tweeters to its results - anirudh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/01/bing-keeps-its-foot-on-the-gas-adds-tweets-to-results/?awesm=tcrn.ch_52I&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com

======
qeorge
Brilliant. Whenever you're willing to do something your competitors won't
there's a huge opportunity.

Maybe I just read too much Seth Godin, but I think this is huge.

~~~
anonstar
That's a brilliant quote.

------
ojbyrne
So perhaps it's a prototype, or somehow due to api limits, but why can't they
add all tweets to their results? Number of followers provides a natural
ranking mechanism.

~~~
johns
I think you put a little too much weight in follower count. There are a lot of
methods to drive up your follower count (following big names, finding accounts
that auto follow back, etc). If your followers aren't people that actually
chose to follow you because you provide some value, what good is your number
in determining importance?

~~~
fogus
Follower count is the only mechanism that Twitter provides for determining
worth -- misguided or not. With some sort of tweet-ranking (everyone's doing
it these days), perhaps there would be a better way to determine "prominence".
-m

------
quizbiz
Maybe I misunderstood, but Google _is_ indexing tweets.

------
MoeDrippins
This almost feels "desparate" by Microsoft. Keep throwing stuff at Bing until
it ... what, hits some magic "we love it!" threshold?

~~~
mhartl
Out of curiosity, I've been trying Bing out for a few weeks. It doesn't feel
desperate at all; incredibly, it's actually good. And I've been surprised at
how much I enjoy its well-chosen and often beautiful pictures of the day---as
with (restricted) Twitter results, a tiny differentiator vs. Google, but I
suspect an important one.

MSFT might, just _might_ , not be quite as dead as we thought.

~~~
seertaak
I second that. I've had bing on my work computer for the last several weeks,
and google at home. I haven't missed google on my work computer. And I think
the UI for bing is pretty slick; you hover over a link and see a preview.

A couple of times, I didn't find something in bing, switched back to
google.... and couldn't find it either. So I guess you could say that,
provisionally, I'm sold.

~~~
mhartl
_A couple of times, I didn't find something in bing, switched back to
google.... and couldn't find it either._

That matches my experience as well.

